# Spetsnaz Systema!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2007)

Enjoy.

[yt]Uuq50cDfrTs[/yt]


----------



## Mike Hamer (Mar 2, 2007)

That was a great video Brian!  These guy really seem to know what they are doing!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Mar 2, 2007)

Brian, I always watch Vladimir and think: dang that guy can move, he must be one of their best........but you watch the spetsnaz vid and all the guys are doing it.
Has to be coolest H2H system in modern military times.


----------

